# Messages disappear from Outlook Inbox



## ArthurB (May 22, 2006)

A particular addressee sends me an email. It hits my INBOX, and 1-2 seconds later, its gone, not to be found. I've looked in the junk folders, suspected junk folders...can't find it. It's repeatable. If I click on it before it vanishes, I can open it normally. The addressee is in my contact list and save senders list, but it still disappears. If I open IE and retreive it via webmail, it works normally. Any ideas?

Art


----------



## Anne Troy (May 1, 2006)

Sounds like you've got a rule set to delete it. Have you looked under Tools-->Rules?


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

Anne's correct, there is a "rule" somewhere, but it could also be the senders email address is on a spam list or a black list and is being moved to a spam folder - or even deleted if someone has set that up - before it gets to your inbox.

also if it is corporate email, it could also be a server "rule" set up by the system Admin for similar purposes.

As Anne says, try : TOOLS then RULES & ALERTS first :sayyes:


----------



## ArthurB (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to you both. There are no rules of any kind setup. THis is a personal account...no business ro corporate screening. Spam blocker at ISP set to minimum posssible. As mentioned above, I can pick if off the server by bypassing Outlook and accessing it via the WebMail site. I can recall one other unrelated sender's address that did the same.


----------

